# Case IH 245 help needed



## Hathubha (Sep 24, 2013)

I recently purchased a very nice 4x4 Case 245 tractor with a Woods belly mower. The mower is belt driven with the main belt setup around a metal flywheel mounted on the rear PTO. I was able to undo and remove the mower, but am not sure how to remove the wheel that is mounted on the rear pto. I removed the 3 small bolts that seemed to hold the wheel and tried to hammer it out, but it doesnt budge. The wheel itself sits on a sleeve that is grooved and slid onto the pto.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you take a photo of the pulley? Sounds like you may have a tapered bushing. Are there threaded holes in a pattern similar to the 3 holes you removed the bolts from? If there are, thread the 3 you took out, into the 3 threaded holes and tighten then down evenly. That should push the taper out of the pulley and release it's grip.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Or is that an electric clutch? Pictures!


----------



## Hathubha (Sep 24, 2013)

ErnieS said:


> Can you take a photo of the pulley? Sounds like you may have a tapered bushing. Are there threaded holes in a pattern similar to the 3 holes you removed the bolts from? If there are, thread the 3 you took out, into the 3 threaded holes and tighten then down evenly. That should push the taper out of the pulley and release it's grip.


Hi, yes the center has 3 larger holes around the the 3 bolt holes. Photos are attached.


----------



## Hathubha (Sep 24, 2013)

Front view


----------



## Heatdr1 (Dec 31, 2010)

If the remain 2 holes are threaded you put 2 of the bolts in those 2 holes and tighten,they will push and separate the 2 halfs and then it should come off.Thats only if its a 2 piece pulley


----------

